

Sen. Dianne Feinstein is worried net neutrality might help the terrorists - wolfgke
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/14/9156699/dianne-feinstein-terrorism-net-neutrality

======
hwstar
First off, I tend towards the left politically, but Dianne Feinstein is
somewhat of a control freak.

Maybe the switch to Jungle Primaries
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonpartisan_blanket_primary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonpartisan_blanket_primary)
will help resolve this in the long term.

------
walshemj
Complete and total crap hosting clearly illegal material is not covered by net
neutrality - That's covered by a totally different set of laws.

